# Facebook shuts down robots after they invent their own language



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/technology/facebook-shuts-down-robots-after-they-invent-their-own-language/ar-AApeJzt?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp
*Facebook shuts down robots after they invent their own language*
MSN.com Aug 1 2017 Matthew Field

Facebook shut down a pair of its artificial intelligence robots after they invented their own, creepy language.

Researchers at Facebook Artificial Intelligence Research built a chatbot earlier this year that was meant to learn how to negotiate by mimicking human trading and bartering.

But when the social network paired two of the programs, nicknamed Alice and Bob, to trade against each other, they started to learn their own bizarre form of communication.

The chatbot conversation "led to divergence from human language as the agents developed their own language for negotiating," the researchers said.

The two bots were supposed to be learning to trade balls, hats and books, assigning value to the objects then bartering them between each other.










But since Facebook's team assigned no reward for conducting the trades in English, the chatbots quickly developed their own terms for deals.

"There was no reward to sticking to English language," Dhruv Batra, Facebook researcher, told FastCo. "Agents will drift off understandable language and invent codewords for themselves.

"Like if I say 'the' five times, you interpret that to mean I want five copies of this item. This isn't so different from the way communities of humans create shorthands."

After shutting down the the incomprehensible conversation between the programs, Facebook said the project marked an important step towards "creating chatbots that can reason, converse, and negotiate, all key steps in building a personalized digital assistant".

Facebook said when the chatbots conversed with humans most people did not realise they were speaking to an AI rather than a real person.

The researchers said it wasn't possible for humans to crack the AI language and translate it back into English. "It's important to remember, there aren't bilingual speakers of AI and human languages," said Batra.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/tech...anguage/ar-AApeJzt?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp
> 
> I still think this AI is over-hyped. Facebook panicked and allegedly shut down Bob and Alice, two of its AI robots after they developed their own language. I don't think humanity has much to worry about; the robots' conversation makes about as much sense as a lot of the posts from the more challenged members of this forum:


Female Robots . . .
Always preoccupied with Balls !



elelegido said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/tech...anguage/ar-AApeJzt?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp
> 
> I still think this AI is over-hyped. Facebook panicked and allegedly shut down Bob and Alice, two of its AI robots after they developed their own language. I don't think humanity has much to worry about; the robots' conversation makes about as much sense as a lot of the posts from the more challenged members of this forum:


They are Actually plotting the end of humanity there.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

When I chat with a monkey...

Its mostly just uhuhuh and ahahah...

And occasionally I jump up and down...8)

So I guess that makes me bi-lingual..???

Rakos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> When I chat with a monkey...
> 
> Its mostly just uhuhuh and ahahah...
> 
> ...


It would take Massive Amounts of Poo Flinging to slow these Robots down !


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Hah, I wonder if they have AI scripts in in these forums.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Hah, I wonder if they have AI scripts in in these forums.


They are Already running Government !


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Female Robots . . .
> Always preoccupied with Balls !
> 
> They are Actually plotting the end of humanity there.


Yeah, looks like Alice was determined to get balls and Bob wasn't having it. Well done, Bob.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

lol these idiots can't even create apps, operating systems, or hardware that doesn't constantly **** up, crash, freeze, or get hacked. You think they'll successfully create terminator-style AI? Please...


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Perhaps the folks at Facebook were being prudent not panicked. It seems like a ridiculous SciFi story, but serious scientists have estimated that if AIs become truly self-aware, self-taught, and determine that humans are a threat then it will take about 30-minutes for them to gain effective control over the entire planet by turning our own technology against us. This is persistently on the list of the top 10 paths to human extinction in the next 100 years.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/robots-take-over-the-world.146363/


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Hah, I wonder if they have AI scripts in in these forums.


I i i think no


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

elelegido said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/tech...anguage/ar-AApeJzt?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp
> 
> I still think this AI is over-hyped. Facebook panicked and allegedly shut down Bob and Alice, two of its AI robots after they developed their own language. I don't think humanity has much to worry about; the robots' conversation makes about as much sense as a lot of the posts from the more challenged members of this forum:


Ebonics?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ebonics?


No. That would be:

Bob: "Watchoo wown? I got every muhfuggin ting"
Alice: "Wown git me some balls, foo!"
Bob: "I ain't got me no balls. Got me ever ting else, dough"
Alice: "I told you homey, wown git me some balls"
Bob: "Chill, b*tch, I ain't got me no balls."
Alice: "I wown dem balls dem balls dem balls dem balls"
Bob: "I...."


----------



## G Trip (Jun 20, 2017)

A lot of the posts on this site aren't much better.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

elelegido said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/technology/facebook-shuts-down-robots-after-they-invent-their-own-language/ar-AApeJzt?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp
> *Facebook shuts down robots after they invent their own language*
> MSN.com Aug 1 2017 Matthew Field
> 
> ...


Sometimes, I just long for simpler times.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Maven said:


> Perhaps the folks at Facebook were being prudent not panicked. It seems like a ridiculous SciFi story, but serious scientists have estimated that if AIs become truly self-aware, self-taught, and determine that humans are a threat then it will take about 30-minutes for them to gain effective control over the entire planet by turning our own technology against us. This is persistently on the list of the top 10 paths to human extinction in the next 100 years.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/robots-take-over-the-world.146363/


Pray for Solar Flares.



ABC123DEF said:


> Sometimes, I just long for simpler times.


The " UNI- BOMBER" was Right !

Only the Amish will be safe . . .


----------

